# Hell of the North Cotswolds



## Dave5N (27 Dec 2007)

Signed up just before Christmas. ANyone eslegoing? ANy advice from veterans?


----------



## yogi (31 Dec 2007)

Hopefully I'll be doing it again this coming year.

My advice is;

If you are fit; make sure you get on the start line early as you will get held up by the slower riders as soon as you hit the first climb.

The first few miles are neutralised behind a police car (how cool is that!) but watch out for overlapping wheels as I saw a beaut of a crash last year (and its ensuing near fight!).

Expect extreme weather as the last edition was baking (and I mean baking) hot but the previous was run in hailstones.

Don't underestimate the event; if you are doing the 100k it's very tough with climb after climb, and much of it around ploughed fields or on grass.

If it's dry then it's very bumpy but if it's wet the ground can be very energy sapping.

I've done it on a mountain bike before but used my cyclocross bike last time. I'd say that if it's dry then an mtb is better to absorb the shocks but that a crosser is better in the wet.

Finding your way can be a little tricky too. I just followed everyone else last time and didn't go wrong once. My mate meticulously followed his map and went wrong twice - tortoise and the hare - we finished together.

There are some pictures on the YOGi Cycling website aslo you can see me suffering at http://www.davidbirkinphotography.com/photographs/20070415a/14-30---14-59/20070415AA1624.htm


----------



## Tim Bennet. (31 Dec 2007)

- Always use a cyclocross bike or a tourer with knobblies and no guards because that's the way to do it properly. (If you do use a mtb, try to get all the Christmas wrapping paper off it before the start, unlike most of the entrants).

- Always do the 100km as it will motivate you to get some miles done in late winter which will then have a benefit all summer long.

- Enter the other 'Hell of the North' (Paris Roubaix cyclo) in June as doing the double has some kudos.

- Take a map as it's a very contorted route and if you had to 'jack' it would be tricky to work out which way is 'home'.

But mainly, just do it. It's great!


----------



## Dave5N (1 Jan 2008)

I was going to borrow an mtb - but is it ok on a 'cross racing bike?


----------



## Tim Bennet. (1 Jan 2008)

A cyclo cross bike is perfect. There is a lot of road and none of the 'off road' is that technical.

As has been mentioned already, it's actually when it is bone dry that the shortcomings of the crosser are most evident, as you will get shaken about. 

But all in all, it's a great cyclo cross circuit, whereas it's pretty lame as a mtb enduro compared to the Marin Rough Ride, etc - too much road and the too little challenging offroad.

The only deviation from my road kit, is to use a camel back as some of the 'mud' that gets splattered up and would cover your bottles is not pure 'mud'.


----------



## yogi (1 Jan 2008)

Agree with the above. See you there. I'll be on a blue and white Hargroves badged Ridley.


----------



## Dave5N (1 Jan 2008)

Ok, the 'crosser it will be. I just find it uncomfortable for a day on bumpy terrain - it's pretty unfirgiving. Bumpy descents are tough on it.


----------



## Dave5N (8 Apr 2008)

ANy day now...


----------



## 02GF74 (11 Apr 2008)

i did it a few days back, the year when it hadn't rained for yonks so the ground was solid and we just flew over, oh yeah, was younger and fitter too.

as all events of this type, you will get help up by the slower ones at the start but then the field thins out.


when it is by the way?


----------



## Dave5N (11 Apr 2008)

Sunday. Taking the 'cross bike. Reckon the time I lose on the off-road descents I will make up on the road and up hill.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (12 Apr 2008)

I think you're right. 

Have a good time, but leave a little 'something' in your arms for the final (ish?) descent down a double wheel track farm road. In my euphoria at being nearly home I came very close to 'loosing it'. Big time!

Looking across at Mrs TB sitting there serenely and untroubled, on her Santa Cruz Superlight brought the differences in downhill ability between a 'cross and full sus bike into stark relief!


----------



## Dave5N (13 Apr 2008)

That's the worry. 

See you tommorrow Tim.


----------



## roadiewill (13 Apr 2008)

I was gonna do it, signed up and all but im still on holiday... which was booked after I signed up


----------



## Dave5N (13 Apr 2008)

Well, what a fantastic day!

Superb organisation and very friendly. Great countryside, and no rain!


----------

